# 88 16v scirocco e-brake problem



## Irock16v (Aug 1, 2012)

So i cant seem to get my e-brake to grab the rear rotors. For starters list of everything i have done. Number one new parking handle, new break cables, new calipers. So first thing these are the early generation calipers. So i started by bleeding the entire system. Then looked in the book to properly set the auto adjustment on rear calipers. Then followed the book to do the parking break adjustment. Still nothing, when i have someone step on the brakes while the rear tires are free to spin, the calipers grab. So the last thing i need to buy is the brake pads they have about 6mm left on them could that be the reason why the parking brake wont grab. This is driving me insane and burning a hole in my pocket.


----------



## Elwood (Aug 10, 2001)

Rebuilt calipers? They don't even attempt to fix the e-brake function when they rebuild them. To be quite honest, those calipers are crap. New, used, rebuilt = crap. I put MK4 calipers on mine. You have to mount them upside down (bleed screw will be on the bottom), but they bolt right up and work great. Just flip them over and bleed them before you bolt them up. I put a piece of wood between the pads to make sure nothing came apart.


----------



## Irock16v (Aug 1, 2012)

so mk4 rear calipers on an 88 scirocco will just bolt right on no modifying required. What year mk4 and model. cause it seems to me that this is just a ****ty design and the lever inside dose not seem to reach the piston. If you know a walk threw on the swap that would be sweet. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Elwood (Aug 10, 2001)

MKIV Golf or Jetta. The brake lines and the e-brake cable work, too (I think you need to remove a bracket for the brake line to get it to reach, but it's fine that way). Easy-peasy.


----------



## Irock16v (Aug 1, 2012)

so i that conversion sounds good for the future but all i need is to get those back calipers to grab when the parking brake is pulled then ill worry about mkIV conversion so if the brake pads are to low will the parking brake not work is that a possible due to the fact that the parking brake relies on the auto adjuster to push the piston mechanically. Also rotor need a resurface.


----------



## Elwood (Aug 10, 2001)

Give up on the e-brake. Many have fought and lost that battle.


----------



## Irock16v (Aug 1, 2012)

i must win im out of time and money judgment day is coming for my brake and lamp inspection.


----------

